

What Divvy's Redditing Following License Giveaway Did For Business - patio11
http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/cmmfg/hey_reddit_a_week_ago_someone_posted_about_divvy/

======
patio11
I was surprised enough that a mention on Reddit could sell $4,000 worth of
software that I had to submit this. Divvy is very savvy about taking advantage
of the opportunity, too -- they created a Reddit-only discount.

(I'd say this is an engraved invitation to buy a Reddit ad and make a landing
page with narwhals and bacon on it -- the obvious choice being the product
video. That gives them a second bite at the PR apple and they might get links
and follow-on coverage for sheer novelty value.)

~~~
bryanh
This has happened before to a few small businesses. Most notable was the
family in Michigan (?) selling hot sauce. Likewise, they created a Reddit-only
discount and then rode the lightning by reporting back with the sales figures.
This just goes to show that proper usage of social media can be worthwhile if
you spend the time to create value (and play into the community).

Edit: It was Legend Larry's from Wisconsin:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/reddit.com/comments/aaaxe/reddit_i_h...](http://www.reddit.com/r/reddit.com/comments/aaaxe/reddit_i_heard_you_like_sauce/)
and <http://www.reddit.com/r/iama/comments/aff1u>

~~~
dot
it also happened with soapier...

<http://soapier.com/reddit_soap.htm>

